# Ingersol Rand D750 military compressor help



## lochfal (Jun 13, 2014)

HI all, new here and in need of help. My boss purchased an Ingersol Rand military air compressor last week and has tasked me with getting it running right and finding a service/users manual for it. I've been googling the crap out of it and it's boiling down to nothing on me. Anyone have any idea where I can find a manual for a 1978 vintage Ingersol Rand D750 trailer mounted air compressor? I was thinking this one may have been marketed to the industrial sector under a different model # but havn't found any info about that either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you post pics of the compressor along with pics of any id tags on it


----------

